# Mountian Lions



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Does anybody know how many Mountian Lions have been shot this season. What are some good tatics for getting one? Will they come in to a rabbit distress call?
Thanks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would think they would come to a rabbit. I read an article in the winter issue of Predator Hunting last night on the very topic. Look for sign to find if they are in an area. Their main staple is deer, so I would use a fawn distress. But they eat anything from mice to ducks to deer to elk and anything in between. Remember a cat's main sense is SIGHT. If you don't beleive it look at the face of a cat compared with a dog. Cat's have much larger eyes than a dog and much smaller noses. Wear good camo, don't move and get the sound out. Cats are sneaky watch close.

I have never killed a bobcat or even seen one, and obviously not a cougar. I am speaking from what I have read and know about different animals through my schooling. Others may know more based on their experience.

Last that I heard there were 2 confirmed mountain lions harvested so far. I haven't heard much lately about the one that was maybe shot by Bremen.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

There is a lot more hype about mountain lions in ND than there are actual mountain lions. I mean they are out there, but your chances of seeing one, much less harvesting one, are slim to none.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I heard that some of the guys that were taking lions in South Dakota's Black hills, were using a cow elk call. Maybe a fawn distress or a doe bleat might get their attention up here. I'm just going with the idea that on the extremely remote chance that I see one, hopefully I'll have a suitable rifle in my hands. Burl


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

2 so far in ND and plenty of reported sightings by non-hunters(or so Ive heard) I also heard that they are going to keep it open untill 8 are killed.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

ANYONE have links to the pictures of the lions that were shot? I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

They are in this thread,

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... sc&start=0

huntin1


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

papapete said:


> Does anybody know how many Mountian Lions have been shot this season. What are some good tatics for getting one? Will they come in to a rabbit distress call?
> Thanks


Best tactic is hound dogs.They will come to call's a bit but if there not hungry they probley won't .They mainly hunt at night so you don't see many during the day.By far dog's are the only way to consistently kill cat's cut tracks and start running.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

15 in South Dakota, 2 in North Dakota. I heard that cow elk calls bring them from a long ways. It was discussed a little at the NDGF Advisory Board meeting the other night. 5 is going to remain the limit in ND

Bob


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Now there is talk of reintroducing the Grizzly Bear here in the Custer State Park.

They use to be here before us. There's definely enough Elk and others
to support them.

That would be interesting.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

another mountain lion was shot west of Grassy Butte. Check out scenicsports.com for more info


----------



## Rem700 (Jul 31, 2003)

Awile ago someone who ran dogs posted a number incase one of us bird hunters ran across tracks. Does anyone have that number or is he still on this sight?


----------

